# Campy or Shimano



## migman (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi all,

New to this forum. I picked up a late 80s(I think - 130mm spacing) Corsa Extra and have been slowly acquiring parts to build it up. I have the following parts to choose from for this frame:

Campy
2006 Centaur group (alloy)
Super Record seatpost
Regal saddle (white)
Nitto bars
Cinelli stem
?? headset
Campy Victory Strada tubular rims
'06 Chorus hubs

Shimano
7700 Dura Ace w/DT shifters and late 80s 105 brake levers (white hoods)
Nitto seatpost
Regal saddle
Nitto bars
DA 7400 stem
600 headset
Ambrosio Nemesis tubular rims
DA 7700 hubs

Any opinions on which way to go? My plan was to go the Campy route, but the excellent Shimano bikes I have seen here have me second guessing. Thanks.


----------



## cyclevt (Aug 6, 2004)

*Sram!*

The stuff works great and feel wonderful.

I have a Merckx MXM with SRAM Force... nice combo.


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

After 22 years of Shimano, I have switched to Campy and have no regrets. One of the best parts is how Campy quality pervades the entire product line, with the differences being in finish and weight.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

Late 80's there was no such thing as a 130 spacing. Therefore, the rear triangle was spread to fit 130.

That being said, if it is a Slurppy then you need to go with Dura Ace and down tube shifters, since that is what they rode. If it is anything else go with Campy.


----------



## migman (Aug 13, 2008)

I am uncertain of the year but my frame looks exactly like the one on the far left of this catalog page except the seatstays are like the other three.

https://www.bulgier.net/pics/bike/Catalogs/eddy_merckx3/4.jpg


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

Nice! I would go with a Retro-neuvou look. Build it up with Campy!


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Go w/Campy......and sell me your DA hubs/Nemesis tubulars!! ;-)

Can't go wrong either way, but I am slowly compiling Record parts to make the jump from Shimano to Campy on my Merckx too. A little change never hurt anybody!


----------

